# Mediterranean International Cup (MIC) – Palamos/Barcelona area, Spain - April 12-16, 2017



## Wez (Aug 26, 2016)

Who is going?  My son is going with Strikers Irvine B05.


----------



## Wez (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks like 4 other US teams represented in the B05 division, anyone else going?

http://www.micfootball.com/en/home.html


----------

